# Radeon X1650 PRO DVI problem



## hristoforos (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello there,

I am facing a very strange problem with my new graphics card, HIS Radeon 1650 PRO (AGP version). Before it, I had an ASUS Radeon 9600 XT. Everything was fine, but newer games really need something more. So...

When the card is connected to the monitor through D-SUB, everything works fine. When the card is connected to the monitor through DVD-I, but using an adapter, everything also works fine. When the card is connected to the monitor through pure DVI-I connection, then the trouble begins...

In 2D mode everything seems quite normal. But, whenever I launch a 3D application, anything at all, even in a tiny window, then for a while the screens floods with colourfull pixels and after that there is a permanent loss of input signal to the monitor. And there is no way to see anything at all, except of switching back to D-SUB connection.

I have contacted HIS, ViewSonic (manufacturer of my monitor) and ATI but noone could find a solution. Is anyone here have a suggestion?

Thank a lot!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Try another DVI cable and see if it works. Make sure it is a DVI-D cable.
http://www.playtool.com/pages/dvicompat/dvi.html
Also, try that cable on another computer with DVI and try a 3D game.

Try another refresh rate like 75 Hz if your monitor supports it. And go into the ATI Control Panel (or Catalyst Control Center) and intothe Options tab (or the Attributes section for the CCC) and try the options "Reduce DVI frequency on high-resolution displays" and "Alternate DVI operational mode". Try one, then the other, then both, and see if it helps with the artifacting.


----------



## hristoforos (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

Thank you very much. I have tried all that before, with no result.

Here is a list of all the things I have tried:

1. Try the monitor with another card (it worked!)
2. Try the card with another monitor (it worked!)
3. Try all available refresh rates (60, 70, 75, 85 Hz)
4. Force refresh rate to be same as desktop's when running 3D apps (ccc)
5. Altered the 2 options you mentioned (ccc)
6. Update to the latest card and monitor drivers
7. Format HDD and clean reinstall of operating system
8. Remove useless hardware parts in order to reduce power consumption (black light, extra fans, even DVD drives)

Sorry, no luck! If you could think anything else, please let me know...

Thank you again for your answer!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Did the other monitor work in DVI with 3D rendering? I think the cable might be the problem, but if other monitors didn't work in 3D with a different cable, then there may be a connection problem with the DVI output and the 3D engine of the card.

In the meantime, you should connect the monitor to the graphics with DVI and VGA, that way, when you want to play a 3D game, you just have to switch the input back to VGA. I had this setup work with a GeForce FX5200 and a Dell monitor.


----------



## hristoforos (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

Well, the strange thing is that all connections have been made using the exact same cable. So, I think the cable is OK. Is it possible to be just an icompatibility between the card and the monitor? The card worked with another monitor, the monitor worked with another card using the same things exactly.

Thanks a lot for your answer!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

_Photo from http://www.playtool.com/pages/dvicompat/dvi.html_

Here is an image from the link I provided. Some monitors afe fussy about whether you use a DVI-D or DVI-I even if it has a DVI-I port. See if you can borrow a couple of DVI cables and test some different ones, I think the monitor is just being fussy.


----------



## hristoforos (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

The cable I am using is the one included in monitor's package and it worked just fine with the previous card I had and with another card I have borrowed for testing purposes. So, do you still think it could be the cable?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It might be being picky about the video card, and it is worth a try.

The last thing you can try is putting the video card in another computer. If it works fine there, then it is a problem with the video card.


----------



## nerisson (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi

I've got the same card than you, and I've got the same problem.
I've changed my monitor from a CRT to a LCD, so I've changed the cable from VGA to DVI and the problems appears...


----------



## hristoforos (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello again,

Finally ATI has discovered the problem. Here is what they say about it:

737-25814: Radeon X1650: Corrupted Display With LG L1710B TFT Monitor Through DVI Connection

The information in this article applies to the following configuration(s):

Radeon X1650 series 
LG L1710B
Symptoms
Display is corrupted when above mentioned TFT monitor is digitally connected to DVI port of a Radeon X1650 series. However, display is clear through analog connection using DVI-VGA adapter. 

Other Radeon series in combination with other monitors may be affected.

Cause
VBIOS Problem

Solution
Available through a BIOS update. We will contact you as soon as the information below is provided. Please make sure that you have the correct contact information in your registration.

We need the following information from your graphic card, which is available under Catalayst Control Center/Information Center/Graphics Hardware.

Device ID: 
Vendor ID: 
Subsystem ID: 
Subsystem Vendor ID: 
BIOS Version: 
BIOS Part Number: 
BIOS Date: 

Please provide the serial number and product part number of your graphic card.

Please download the EDIDW2K.EXE file, and run it while all affected monitors are connected to your graphic card. Please attach the .txt output file with your ticket submission.

Please specify the exact monitor type.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That's good. Let us know what ATI's response is.


----------



## pallibj (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi there. 

I have "a kind" of a same problem with my Fujitsu Siemens LCD mon.
Problem Description: * 

There is NO VIDEO SIGNAL to my Fujitsu Siemens W19 16:9 LCD screen through the 
DVI cable. I've tried the Analog cable and analog plug on the grafigcard and on 
the screen, that worked. But then I tried to connect the analog cable to the DVI
plug on the card with the DVI adapter but that did NOT work. I even tried to 
use another DVI cable: NOT WORKING. Telling me there is NO VIDEO SIGNAL coming 
OUT from the DVI plug on the grafikcard. NOW HOW DO I FIX THAT? I've downloaded
the NEWEST driver from the internet for this card but its NOT working. AND I'VE
NO IDEA WHAT TO DO NEXT. 

Palli.


----------

